# Antique bike info sources



## 51delivery (Jun 22, 2018)

I just purchased a group of early bikes about 30 plus parts. I am looking for any identification guidance. Any suggested reference book? Websites?  I hate to be a pain and post everytging here. Lots of missing head badges.


----------



## TR6SC (Jun 22, 2018)

Be a pain. This is the best place on the planet for info and enthusiasm.


----------



## Blue Streak (Jun 22, 2018)

Please post some pictures. "Early" means different things to different people. This is a good reference book:


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 22, 2018)

51delivery said:


> I just purchased a group of early bikes about 30 plus parts. I am looking for any identification guidance. Any suggested reference book? Websites?  I hate to be a pain and post everytging here. Lots of missing head badges.



You've come to the right place! Start posting up pics!


----------



## 51delivery (Jun 22, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> You've come to the right place! Start posting up pics!


----------



## sm2501 (Jun 22, 2018)

Here are the Adams books a little closer than Amazon...and cheaper!

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/c...les-book-by-g-donald-adams.46578/#post-540034


----------



## Cooper S. (Jun 22, 2018)

That looks like a fun pile! Let’s us know what ya got when you figure it out!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 22, 2018)

Get ready for a lot of “can I see better pics of...”! V/r Shawn


----------



## catfish (Jun 22, 2018)

Looks like there could be a few gems in there. Check them for head badges. Anything with a badge or name on it will help a lot.


----------



## 51delivery (Jun 22, 2018)

Still in the trailer. All of my storage space is full not sure where to put them. Sorting will be a slow process. May eventually start listing on ebay one at a time.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 22, 2018)

You could list here on the CABE as well in the for sale section. Be sure to please read the rules first. Basically you must post a pic, a location, and a price. V/r Shawn


----------



## ZE52414 (Jun 22, 2018)

Your only a couple hours north of me. Let me know if you have a garage sale. I wish I could stumble on a bunch of old bikes! My luck they would be a bunch of 70s Schwinn 10 speeds.


----------



## Farmboy1895 (Jun 22, 2018)

That`s is a nice little find. Wish I stumbled across that pile. I love rust. You probably have more interested collectors in your area than you realize. Be prepared to be contacted by many.


----------



## 51delivery (Jun 23, 2018)

I went to look at buying some non bike stuff from a friend. She asked" do you know anyone that buys rusty bikes?" My wife just looked at me with the "LOOK". I was stunned that they were not much newer. I am currently unemployed and will be listing everything on ebay , pick up only,  soon. I am a muscle bike guy and do not know values. We are buying the entire estate so I hoping there are more early bike items in the many boxes.


----------



## 51delivery (Jun 23, 2018)

Here is the one I am keeping. Sorry not for sale.


----------



## ZE52414 (Jun 23, 2018)

What’s your eBay handle?


----------



## bentwoody66 (Jun 23, 2018)

Sent a p.m

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## dave the wave (Jun 24, 2018)

look through the old catalog auction sales for references.  go here:  http://www.copakeauction.com/bicycles-splash/bicycle-catalogs/


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Jun 24, 2018)

The Sears Elgin keeper is a 1930 depression-era bike; post pictures of ones like those, (in individual posts with better pictures), in this pre-1933 forum.
Maybe post pictures of more classic balloon bikes of the "streamlining era" in the classic 1933-1965 forum.
Maybe post pictures of the newer post-1965 bikes later, (derailers, safety-act reflectors etc.), and in a much later thread(s).
(And maybe gently wash the dirty ones, with some mild soap and water).
Maybe start with the other bikes that you may have also considered as almost worth keeping (?).


----------

